# Deltas/lug nuts question



## hawkinscalvin (May 8, 2010)

Hey guys I just ordered a set of delta rims, do I have to use the itp lug nuts or will the original ones work? Their going onto a brute force btw just dont really wanna spend the extra on itp lugs if the kawi ones will work


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

You will probably need the ITP set...Most aftermarket rims use a different style lugnut that has a bevel on the inside instead of a flat lugnut like the OE stock lugnuts


----------



## hawkinscalvin (May 8, 2010)

I was pretty sure the brute lug had a bevel? I know my honda does... Or are the itp ones gonna have more of a bevel than stock?


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

The brute lugs are flat on the inside and use a flat washer between the nut and wheel and is also a 17mm...The aftermarket nuts will be bevelled with no washers and will most likely be a 14mm


----------



## hawkinscalvin (May 8, 2010)

Weird I must have aftermarket ones already than mine are beveled but are a 17 mm...


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

well i just got the same wheels for my honda factory lugs worked fine but im going to pick up my chrome ones today i juat wantd that look i didnt have to buy them


----------



## hawkinscalvin (May 8, 2010)

That sounds good cause my lugs from my brute work on my honda, I guess i'll just have to get them and try


----------

